# And so it goes



## Terry C (Sep 6, 2013)

Other projects (like building a house and keeping enough firewood on hand to stay warm) have kept me from spending a lot of time here on Beesource , but I thought I'd jump in here . I got my bees in June of 2014 from a local who has been breeding for TF for many years . I've gone from one colony up to a max of 5 last summer , and am back down to 3 - from my mistakes , nothing the bees did . They are getting well started this spring , everybody is brooding up now . So far the only things I've put in the hives is frames with a starter strip of wax , don't do mite counts as it's pointless ... I'm not going to treat so what difference does it make ? I did have one colony winter before last (2015-16) that died , and that one I think was due to mites . I've just recently moved them to a new location that gets more sun , which is a good thing since I was seeing a few shb's in a couple of the hives . Wax moths are a bigger problem here - BTW , is spraying the empty frames with BtA considered treating ? If so I guess I'm not totally "TF" ...


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

Terry C said:


> BTW , is spraying the empty frames with BtA considered treating ? If so I guess I'm not totally "TF" ...


not in my book terry, protecting unused comb from wax moths is smart.

i'm just now catching up on the forums and found that i missed your post from last week. we're looking forward to hearing about how your 2018 season plays out. hope you have a good one!


----------

